# Hindi: arav/aarav



## java

hi to all forum members

 i'm exploring the web for meaning of word " aarav"...but invain..all i found is acronym of it..which i'm NOT looking for.if anyone know he meaning of it please respond.

onemore thing to add meaning of word "arav"

so,alltogether two words 1.  "aarav"  ,   2.  "arav"

Thank you


----------



## Whodunit

java said:
			
		

> hi to all forum members
> 
> i'm exploring the web for meaning of word " aarav"...but invain..all i found is acronym of it..which i'm NOT looking for.if anyone know he meaning of it please respond.
> 
> onemore thing to add meaning of word "arav"
> 
> so,alltogether two words 1.  "aarav"  ,   2.  "arav"
> 
> Thank you



Where did you get it from? Any source? Some context eventually? Is it a word in Latin spelling or with other characters?


----------



## java

seems to be names.i mean a person's name


----------



## Whodunit

java said:
			
		

> seems to be names.i mean a person's name



There was once a (famous) man called Mohand Aarav Bessoud. And what do you really look for? What do you want us to do?


----------



## java

i'm looking for the meaning.wat is menat by aarav.


----------



## Whodunit

java said:
			
		

> i'm looking for the meaning.wat is menat by aarav.



Sorry, I don't know _that_. Please wait for other replies.


----------



## Eddie

Hi, Java!

Without the context, I agree with Whodunit, that the origin of the word or name is probably semitic in origin (Hebrew or Arabic). The transliteration you give reminds me of the Hebrew word עֶרֶב (_erev = evening)_ from the following text: וַיְהִי-בֹקֶר, יוֹם אֶחָד  = _And the evening and the morning were the first day_

In modern Hebrew _the_ is pronounced _ah: a erev_. That's probably not it, but I wouldn't surprised if your mystery word is semitic in origin.


----------



## Whodunit

,Eddie שלום

I would suggest following Arabic words:
عارف ('aarif) = connoisseur
عرف ('arafa) = know
عراف ('araaf) = fortune-teller

I think the latter would be the best, but I'm not sure.

To Java: Do you know the stress? Where to stress? First or second syllable?


----------



## Eddie

Hi, Whodunit!

I imagine your Arabic examples are much closer to what Java is looking for. And congratulations on your success in displaying the Arabic fonts. The Hebrew I copied underwent some drastic changes in appearance.


----------



## Whodunit

Hi Eddie!

I write it directly into the message with an Arabic keyboard, I don't copy it. But if I use parenthesis, some smilies appears.


----------



## Eddie

Thanks, Whodunit. For a long time, I wondered why I often couldn't get the desired results. You solved one of my conundrums.


----------



## Whodunit

You're welcome, Eddie.


----------



## java

hi 
Thanks for the effort ,u all putting in to help me out."Aarav" is a noun and the stress is on 'aa'-rav.


----------



## JLanguage

You never explained the meaning of Arav or what language it's from. Is it the Hebrew Arav, meaning Arabia?


----------



## srivastava

Hi,
Arav is a hindu word meaning peaceful

thanks,
rajat


----------



## Manish

Hi Rajat and Java,

I did a bit of research as well and came to conclusion that Arav is a hindi/sanskrit word meaning Peaceful. But I am confused about the pronounciation. Based on pronounciation what should be spelling ? Arav or AARAV ? Any word ?


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Have you heard the pronunciation yet, Manish? The difference between transliterating the vowel sound as one "a" or two "a"s(the other method is capitalizing the "aa") is that the single "a" has a short sound like "uh" in english in the word "dearth". The longer "aa" sound is pronounced exactly the same as the "A" in italian or spanish/somewhat like the a in "father". In bengali it is much easier to distinguish since what would correspond to the "a" sound in all other indic languages is pronounced more like an "o" or "aw" in bengali. In bengali peaceful is "Shaanto"(" correct" transliteration would be saanta but this confuses the reader as to how to pronounce it")although I'm sure there is some cognate with hindi "aarav or araav,etc" I can't think of any since my vocabulary is mainly restricted to everyday speech so I would not be able to confirm for you whether it should be pronounced as "aa" or "a".


----------



## Shishya

Arav or Aarav is a Sanskrit word (I have named my son as Aarav) after searchig for the same in Oriental Research Institute, one of the reputed institute for research in Sanskrit located in Mysore. I reached this word while looking for it in one of the dictionary in the Institute. The word comes from Rava - meaning rustling sound, and Arav / Aarav means melodious / good sound / music. Hope I have been able to provide some details.
Pramodh


----------



## Lugubert

M. Monier-Williams has in his Sanskrit-English Dictionary,

_Aarava_, cry, crying, howling; crash, sound; noise, thundering.


----------



## panjabigator

Two contrasting definitions then.  One says melodious and the other says crying.  What is the correct definition?  I guess I'll have to ask my parents


----------



## pintookash

I named my Son Aarav, after consulting a Sanskrit Pandit.
Aarav means peaceful sound.


----------



## Abbassupreme

Jhorer Brishti said:


> Have you heard the pronunciation yet, Manish? The difference between transliterating the vowel sound as one "a" or two "a"s(the other method is capitalizing the "aa") is that the single "a" has a short sound like "uh" in english in the word "dearth". The longer "aa" sound is pronounced exactly the same as the "A" in italian or spanish/somewhat like the a in "father". In bengali it is much easier to distinguish since what would correspond to the "a" sound in all other indic languages is pronounced more like an "o" or "aw" in bengali. In bengali peaceful is "Shaanto"(" correct" transliteration would be saanta but this confuses the reader as to how to pronounce it")although I'm sure there is some cognate with hindi "aarav or araav,etc" I can't think of any since my vocabulary is mainly restricted to everyday speech so I would not be able to confirm for you whether it should be pronounced as "aa" or "a".


 
I disagree.  Spanish "a" is not exactly like the "a" in "father".  It's more like something in between the "a" in "cat" and the "a" in "father".


----------



## bunty

Aarav, as others previously mentioned is a Sanskrit word, which has 2 meanings : 
_1. Peaceful
2. A well-composed/melodious sound 
_
It is a popular Indian name, gaining even more popularity of late because of it's meaning and the ease with which it can be pronounced in almost any culture/country. 

When used as a pronoun (name), it means :
_A person who is well-composed, poised and at peace with himself.
_



java said:


> hi to all forum members
> 
> i'm exploring the web for meaning of word " aarav"...but invain..all i found is acronym of it..which i'm NOT looking for.if anyone know he meaning of it please respond.
> 
> onemore thing to add meaning of word "arav"
> 
> so,alltogether two words 1.  "aarav"  ,   2.  "arav"
> 
> Thank you


----------



## bakshink

आरव-   पुं. [सं.आ√रू(सब्द)+अप्] जोरों का शब्द। नाद।

1.  آرو आरव ārav also ārāv : (page  42)

    for a community of hermits:—āraṇya-shasṭhī, s.f. A certain religious ceremony observed by women:—āraṇya-kāṇḍ, s.m. The title of the third book of the Rāmāyaṇ.

    آرو आरव ārav also ārāv

    S آرو आरव ārav (also ārāv), s.m. Sound, noise.
    ارواح arwāḥ

    A ارواح arwāḥ, s.f. pl. (of روح 
Source: http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/ph...latts&query=arav&matchtype=exact&display=utf8

Since Aarav is a popular Hindu name choice for boys. I did some search through Google as well. 

http://translate.google.com/translate_s?hl=en&q=arav&sl=hi&tl=en

The meaning of the name Arav is 'Calm, peaceful'. This page offers more name info like origin, popularity, variants, usage by language, public feedback, ...

http://babynamesworld.parentsconnect.com/meaning_of_Arav.html

Gender: Boy
Origin:Sanskrit
Meaning:Calm, peaceful
PronunciationAH rev)
Source: http://babynamesworld.parentsconnect.com/meaning_of_Arav.html


----------



## joed

The Name Aarav comes from the sanskrit word that means a peaceful rustling sound. It's a very common baby name for boys in India. This baby name became a little more common in India after the film star Akshay Kumar named his son Aarav. in colloquial Indian terms the meaning of the baby name Aarav is peaceful. but as you can see this is just one of the many interpretations of the name Aarav.


----------



## rahulbemba

Aarav or Arav means peaceful, origin is Sanskrit

http://babynamesworld.parentsconnect.com/meaning_of_Arav.html


----------



## lindapace28

Hi,

Aarav is spelled in two different ways. 
1. Aarav
2. Arav

As per the popular naming website Babynamescube, Aarav is a Hindu boy name which means "Wisdom" or "Peaceful"
http://www.babynamescube.com/aarav-name-meaning


----------



## mundiya

If we are talking of Hindi or Sanskrit, it seems people have been misled by dubious sources into believing a wrong meaning for the word "aarav" आरव. The Monier Williams entry correctly indicates the meaning to be sound, noise, etc. Nothing "peaceful" or "melodious" is implied about it. Rather, the definition implies the contrary. However, if we look at "arav" अरव, it means noiseless, or peaceful by implication. Spelling and pronunciation changes the meaning entirely. In order to avoid using a misnomer for your child, it's good to check the meanings in a dictionary rather than just relying on what a pundit, an Institute, or a baby naming website tells you.


----------



## Dib

A couple of people here quoted Monier-Williams' dictionary to point out that "ārava" has no connotation of peacefulness *in Sanskrit*, it's just (deep/loud) sound, noise. I followed one of the references in MW and found this beautiful verse from Māgha's Śiśupālavadham which perfectly illustrates the point:

प्रणयकोपभृतोऽपि पराङ्मुखाः सपदि वारिधरारवभीरवः  ।
प्रणयिनः परिरब्धुमथाङ्गना ववलिरे वलिरेचितमध्यमाः  ॥ ६.३८ ॥

The slender(वलिरेचितमध्यमाः) women(अङ्गनाः) then(अथ) turned(ववलिरे) to embrace(परिरब्धुम्‌) <their> lovers(प्रणयिनः), suddenly (सपदि) frightened by the roar of the clouds (वारिधर-आरव-भीरवः), even though(अपि) <they had> turned away <from the lovers>(पराङ्मुखाः), angry from a lovers' quarrel (प्रणयकोपभृतः).


The effect is far from peaceful here.


----------



## Dib

Sorry, I made a mistake in translating the Sanskrit verse. I just realized it now, and the editing time-window is gone. So, just correcting it here. The conclusion about the meaning of आरव remains same though.

The verse actually says that the men get frightened of the thunder and turn to embrace the women, rather than the other way around. Unfortunately, there is only one word which makes this clear - पराङ्मुखाः (masculine nominative plural, पुंलिङ्गं प्रथमा ब‌हुवचनम्‌), which I mistook for feminine nominative plural, स्त्रीलिङ्गं प्रथमा ब‌हुवचनम्‌, owing to a temporary lapse of memory that the feminine form for पराङ्मुख- is पराङ्मुखी- and not *पराङ्मुखा-, and, I suspect, also the cliche that only women get frightened of thunders. So, it basically says: "Even though angry from a lovers' quarrel, the resentful (~पराङ्मुखाः) (male) lovers, suddenly frightened by the roar of the clouds, then turned to embrace the slender women." The verse has some ambiguities, e.g. technically the expressions "angry from lovers' quarrel" and "slender" could each apply to either the men or the women. But I took a judgement call, based primarily on the placement of the words.


----------

